# miscarriage and after



## MrsRoughton

was just wanting a bit of advice. i started losing bean on 27th october and then stopped bleeding on the 4th of november. and today i have been getting pinkish cm and was wondering if this was me ovualting or my af is due to show we are trying again so not sure what it is i have never had this before??


----------



## MrsRoughton

anyone???


----------



## KittyKatBabe

First really sorry for your loss hun, I wouldn't like to say for definite what this is. After my recent miscarriage I was told that I could bleed up to 10days and AF may take 6 weeks to show. I stopped bleeding after 3 days and this is only cycle day 6 for me. 

If you based your cycle on the average 28 day cycle, I think this makes you about day 14, so maybe its a CM for ov. I know some say there cycles get delayed after a mc with my first mmc I was pretty regular and got my AF 24 days after. I just think everyone is different and unfortunately that means no straight answer I'm afraid. I am hoping that I get my AF within 28 days and my cycles return to normal, but just a waiting game now.

Sorry I haven't been able to give you more definites hun x x


----------



## amy2boys

Hi, I am very interested to know the answer. I m/c (was 7wks) on 24th Oct and finished bleeding 5 days after. I used OPK and think now 5/6 dpo. Yesterday I also had pink cm. It 'could' be implantation as we are trying straight away but is a little early.

Have u been trying since?


----------



## amy2boys

oops, just seen you are trying...hoping it is implantation. I had it in last 2 pg aswell.


----------



## sophster

Hi

it could be implantation or it could be your body trying to get rid of some very slight retained products, a third thing it could be is cervical 'erosion', which isn't erosion at all but where some cells from the inside of the cervix end up on the outside and can bleed slightly after BD'ing or even after exercise or sports, its harmless but very very common after any type of hormonal upheaval such as a miscarriage (its common in pregnancy as well), usually it goes away after things have settled down hormonally, but can recur. Its a nuisance but harmless; I have had it on and off for many years now.

Soph x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi hun, I mc two days after you... and stopped bleeding one day after you. I've been trying since. I have no pink CM, but I am ovulating today.. I hope this helps you.. xx


----------



## amy2boys

How r u now? Today at 6/7dpo I now have some reddy/brown discharge on wiping and having bad af cramps. Bit scared as this is how pg started with m/c. 
Think it's either af very early or could be implantation...! So scared.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

ERM... I have it today as well.. this is freaky.


----------



## MrsRoughton

erm???


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Exactly! :| ... I got mine after :sex: though.. it was light pink but dry. Its now stopped. lasted all of 2 seconds. IF its implantation I'm assuming it wouldnt show on a test for another 2 weeks or so though. How frustrating!


----------



## amy2boys

Well I got light brown spotting, getting tiny bit heavier but still only brown. I not sure..wonder if it's af coming early?? Esp as I now having cramps. (It scary as exactly same as when first got pg with m/c)

Hopeful..ur sounds like more because of ur bd. IF it in implantation then HCG is starting to be produced which means a pg test should show pos it a few days.

I just gonna see and how it goes next 2 days and maybe test Mon FMU. 
How about u guys..?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I may see how I feel on Monday in myself. Then I may test. This is my third day running with a headache though...Surely it can't be implantation if I only MC recently. I have never bled after :sex: ..... ergh. Im soooooooooooo confused.


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had bloods taken the same day i got the pink cm and my hormones level were undetectable so could that still be implantation or would it be more likely ovulating?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Undetectable?!?! NO idea what that could be hun... Have you bled during ovulation before?? If I went to the doc would they take my bloods for me?? I just feel that with a small bleed even bloods wouldnt detect anything!


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had to go back and have a scan on bloods taken to make sure that everything was ok after mc. and when i got home i had pinkish cm. i have never had this before and not sure what its from and not sure at what stage of conception they can detect hcg levels. i know that under 5 is normal and over 5 is pg. but she phoned the results and left a message saying levels were undetectable?? i may have to ring her back and see if she could explain further.


----------



## MrsRoughton

just googled ( in know i shouldn't) and it says that that hcg only starts to rise after implantation and doubles every 48-72 hours so if it was implantation bleeding then the blood test would not of detected anything!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Oh God. How freaky! Call her back I'd say! & I think I'm gonna try get a blood test done in about a week. Let me know what happens! x


----------



## MrsRoughton

keep me posted hun xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Will do... and the latest update is that I'm cramping :S no blood.


----------



## amy2boys

I also still got 'watery brown' blood on wiping and slight stain in liner (soz TMI !) and cramping.
I went to Dr for bloods when I 1st got pg with m/c due to same spotting and they said I had to take pg test in 1 week and if still pos then will do bloods. (Done over 2 days and they did not rise enough) Think they getting too many people going to Dr's early as pg tests have improved and it being chemical pg. So they less willing to do bloods early on. So annoying!
Let us know what happens tom...hope it's good news for you both.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

U too hun... I think we should ALL wait a WEEK!


----------



## Pretty Pistol

This is weird. I had my m/c on the 22/23rd and I had what might be implantation on the 12th.. The waiting sucks.. Because of the m'c I'm waiting to test till next sunday


----------



## roseanne

Pretty Pistol said:


> This is weird. I had my m/c on the 22/23rd and I had what might be implantation on the 12th.. The waiting sucks.. Because of the m'c I'm waiting to test till next sunday

Because I never had my HCG levels checked after the first m/c, I had blood drawn to verify my positive HPT. They can do 2 blood tests 2 days apart to see whether the levels are going up - if your doctors are willing to do a blood test now, I'd do it -- the waiting can drive you nuts!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

roseanne said:


> Pretty Pistol said:
> 
> 
> This is weird. I had my m/c on the 22/23rd and I had what might be implantation on the 12th.. The waiting sucks.. Because of the m'c I'm waiting to test till next sunday
> 
> Because I never had my HCG levels checked after the first m/c, I had blood drawn to verify my positive HPT. They can do 2 blood tests 2 days apart to see whether the levels are going up - if your doctors are willing to do a blood test now, I'd do it -- the waiting can drive you nuts!Click to expand...

How soon after a "implantation bleed" can they confirm by a blood test?


----------



## roseanne

well, i know that some of the HPTs are sensitive enough you can do them before your period is due, and the blood tests are even more sensitive, so i would think that they would be able to get a reading now -- it should be low, whether it's a new pregnancy or residual hormone from your last pregnancy. you won't have an answer until you have a second blood test (unless the reading is zero, in which case at least you'd know you have a clean slate to work from next month).


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Oh ok cool. I dunno. I dont think I am! I started MC on the 29th Oct... its only been just over 2 weeks from the actual MC date... I doubt it would show now? Dont want to waste money! lol


----------



## roseanne

hm, i guess i didn't look at the dates closely - in that case, it seems early to have implantation bleeding - it might actually be ovulation bleeding. I can tell you that I had a very slight, random spotting some 2 weeks AFTER my first period after m/c, and I'd never had ovulation bleeding before.


----------



## Pretty Pistol

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Oh ok cool. I dunno. I dont think I am! I started MC on the 29th Oct... its only been just over 2 weeks from the actual MC date... I doubt it would show now? Dont want to waste money! lol

I'm 7 days ahead of you (we m/c on the 22nd) I plan to take a test sunday. WE BD 4-6th, 8th, 10th,11,13th, 15th. I'll take one earlier if I can get my hands on one... I'll let you know how it goes... I'm thinking positive..I know its weird but with the last pregnancy I noticed my palms smelled funny...I know that's supper weird.. not like a bad smell just something that I knew was not normal for me..Especially cause I love sugar scrubs and lotions and always buy the same stuff... anyway I noticed my palms smelled exactly the same way, same weird smell today and I haven't changed anything. 

The way I look at it is if I did in fact have implantation bleeding and hcg doubles every other day than:first response has a minimum pick up of 6miu, and a faint line typically shows at 12miu. If I started out with a level of 1 hcg (hypothetically) and its been 6-7 days since I noticed what could have been implantation bleeding than theoretically I'm at an hcg level of around 8 hcg so within 2-3 days the hcg should be high enough for a faint line, and in 6 days total I should be above 25miu and have a dark positive :) i yi yi.. that was way too much thinking :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

aww hun let me know how it goes!! xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

any news from any1?? x


----------



## Pretty Pistol

Took a first response early result an hour ago and got a BFN negative.I scheduled a doctor's appointment for this friday at 3:30..Heres to hoping!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

aww hun fingers crossed tightly for u xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I went to buy a frer today & turned the car back around!! I think I'm gonna wait till when AF is due... going on a 28 day ..arggg. That'll be about the 24th. Feel free to countdown with me!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck girls. I had my managed MC last wednesday. Stopped bleeding on Sunday, had :sex: on Sunday (not ttc, just emotional and weird and trying to comfort each other gone wrong :dohh:) but as I am still getting positives I am certain it can't be anything. Getting cramping and the same sort of discharge today. In my case I am certain is is RP's but have huge fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thankyou hun, and u too! I got a faint line on a OPK today, but I know I Ov'd between 11-12th :S ... I use faint lines as positives as this is how I conceived last month and also confirmed my preg before a FRER. so... I'm PATIENTLY waiting! xx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

so a faint line on an opk can mean you are pregnant? My cycle is 31 days on average so wicked witch if its coming should be here on the 23rd but than again with this miscarriage last month who knows.. I have two frer sticks left and I want use them now :( but I know they will just come out negative. what worries me is that If I am pregnant i ovulated on the 4/5 I should have at least 6miu in my system by now so even the frer should be a faint line and it wasn't :( so I think I'm not going to be lucky this time


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Mine was last month on my opk, and it was only faint. So then I did a hpt after that. Why don't you test on the 21st? HCG can be odd


----------



## Pretty Pistol

took another test this morning.. still negative.. doctor appointment tomorrow .... anyone else have an update?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

GLfor ur doc appt x


----------



## amy2boys

well. I am 12dpo (I think) and got BFP this morning !!!
Still got spotting but slowed down to almost nothing at all. Am still very very nervous as this is how my m/c started (brown spotting) 
Af due Sat/sun. 
If tests still pos on Mon gonna go to Dr's and get HCG done.
How u get on at Dr's ..?


----------



## MrsRoughton

fingers crossed its implantation bleeding hun. i would ring your epu and explain that you had a miscarriage before and you are spotting again. they should be able to do your blood and then again in 48 hours to check that your levels are either raising or falling. i will keep my fingers crossed and pray for you hun xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

FX'd for u xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

amy2boys said:


> well. I am 12dpo (I think) and got BFP this morning !!!
> Still got spotting but slowed down to almost nothing at all. Am still very very nervous as this is how my m/c started (brown spotting)
> Af due Sat/sun.
> If tests still pos on Mon gonna go to Dr's and get HCG done.
> How u get on at Dr's ..?

Got my fingers crossed for you hun and really hope that the HCG results bring good news. Hopeful everything will be good for you.

x x


----------



## Pretty Pistol

Doctors urine test was negative. They took blood work but we won't have results back until monday.I don't like the doctor she wasn't very sympathetic at all and tried to encourage us to wait 3 cycles even though she confirmed everything was fine and back to normal..healthy etc...I just felt like she wasn't being supportive, especially because my former ob and er doctor already told us to go ahead and start trying again... and she wouldn't do any tests to check progesterone, blood clotting, nothing... she said she would have to wait till a third miscarriage happened to test for anything :( I felt like it was a waste of time. I have one last frer stick left I'm going to wait till use it till thanksgiving morning if its still negative I think i can safely assume I'm not pregnant :( we shall see.


----------



## Pretty Pistol

amy2boys said:


> well. I am 12dpo (I think) and got BFP this morning !!!
> Still got spotting but slowed down to almost nothing at all. Am still very very nervous as this is how my m/c started (brown spotting)
> Af due Sat/sun.
> If tests still pos on Mon gonna go to Dr's and get HCG done.
> How u get on at Dr's ..?

how long are your cycles? and what was your miscarriage date if you don't mind my asking...I'm trying too see when I should test again.. My m/c was the 22nd and my cycles are normally 31 days


----------



## amy2boys

Pretty Pistol said:


> amy2boys said:
> 
> 
> well. I am 12dpo (I think) and got BFP this morning !!!
> Still got spotting but slowed down to almost nothing at all. Am still very very nervous as this is how my m/c started (brown spotting)
> Af due Sat/sun.
> If tests still pos on Mon gonna go to Dr's and get HCG done.
> How u get on at Dr's ..?
> 
> how long are your cycles? and what was your miscarriage date if you don't mind my asking...I'm trying too see when I should test again.. My m/c was the 22nd and my cycles are normally 31 daysClick to expand...

I had m/c on 24th Oct. I used OPK and know I O'ed 16 days later and tested BFP at 12dpo. My cycles are usually 28 days. My body got straight back into normal cycle but that is rare.

Do you have any idea when you O'ed ? When did you test neg after m/c? You body doesn't usually start cycle until all hormones are gone meaning you would O later than normal. I was told next af shoud be 4-6 wks after m/c. Hope you get some answers soon. 
x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I think i MIGHT have got a faint positive this morning.. but they may also be evaps.. pls look in the test gallery im gonna upload them now... got a feeling they may be evaps.


----------



## amy2boys

Had a look..hoping this is it for you aswell. Get a FRER/ Digital and do FMU in few days..

xx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

GUYS GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!! Positive frer BFP BFP BFP!!!!! About 10 minutes ago..I was watching my favorite tv show and decided to test during a commercial thinking you know it would probbaly be negative and i should test to get it out of my system!!!! Im so thrilled


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

OMD wow CONGRATS!!! (I still think mine were evaps :() WELL DONE U!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

im on cloud 9 right now... I wish my ob was open on sundays lolz


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

hahaha dont we all... SUPER strong sticky dust xx


----------



## amy2boys

OMG..so pleased for you..x x 
Keeping fx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Girlies I have officially decided, am going to test on the 27th of this month. Wish me luck! x


----------



## lolly25

Thats great, sending losts of sticky baby glue.
GL hopeful - fx'd 
x x x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have been symptom spotting again. needing to wee more and spots. which is what i got when pg with Holly and my bean. but know its to early to test, which are the best tests for early testing???


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have just seen a girl i know from breastfeeding group is 12 weeks pregnant and it made me sick finding out. Why did i have to lose my bean??? i thought i was coping well but i feel so cheated and although i wish her all the happiness i can't help feeling jealous of her.


----------



## Pretty Pistol

its okay its normal to feel like that. My best friend found out she was pregnant the day I lost my bean last time and she had such a hard time telling me she was so nervous but I really was happy for her but I also knew that I was going to keep trying till I got it right...


And I think you should test exactly 31 days from the first full day of bleeding (sorry for tmi) to get your positive... I tested every day for 5 days and didn't even get a faint line, than the 5th day when I should have been due it was dark as can be, and the day before it was nothing..not even a faint line. Remember if you go to frer they have a 2 dollar off coupon on the site too


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> i have been symptom spotting again. needing to wee more and spots. which is what i got when pg with Holly and my bean. but know its to early to test, which are the best tests for early testing???

Ive been testing & getting my hopes up too. I MC 29th, and intend to test on Sunday 29th Nov.. which, is conveniently 31 days as said above.. FX for u my love! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Sorry... Im testing 27th I mean :S


----------



## MrsRoughton

i started mc on the 27th so i think i will test on the 25th and then again on a fews later if nothing and if af hasn't shown! good luck with the testing i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> i started mc on the 27th so i think i will test on the 25th and then again on a fews later if nothing and if af hasn't shown! good luck with the testing i have everything crossed for you xxx

U too hun xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi girls, wishing you all strong babydust and lots of sticky glue x x x x 

Lots of luck I have been told to wait 2 cycles after my last mc. I think more for emotional healing than anything else.

So excited for you girls, will check in and see what tests show later in month. I find the FRER are the best ones for early results but if you can hold off until day your due that would be better. 
x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I'm "due on" tomorrow.. eek. N thanks for the wishes... im sure all the girls appreciate them all! xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Took my temp this morning for the sake of it... it was 98.60, on friday it was 97.86... is this good?! :S


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Took my temp this morning for the sake of it... it was 98.60, on friday it was 97.86... is this good?! :S

Its hard to say but high temps are a good sign, if they stay elevated for several days. The actual temp isn't the key its the pattern I think. Your temp usually drops the day before you period is due. Have a look on fertility friend - you can see from other peoples charts and the samples they put on there.

Hope that helps
x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have been symptom spotting which i hope is not because i want to be pg so much i am imagining it and because maybe i am pg!!! i have been having very wierd dreams and nausea in the mornings and needing to wee frequent which was all the symptoms in my last pg's and they were the early symptoms before i got my bfp's. i am gonna wait till saturday to test but am so tempted to poas but am frightened i would get a bfn.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Me toooo! Today IS the day before my period is due.. so my temp hasnt dropped yet! :| im super scared to test... Do u think its too early?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i would try and hold out as long as possible and do a fmu test. but if you can't wait go test now i will be waiting. i have run out of tests so gonna pick one up on way to work after dropping Holly at nursery. if you gonna test today good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Argh ill let u know what I do.. if I dont test today.. ill try midweek.. argh ...scary time!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

RIGHT... Its been decided hun. Saturday is the day. :) SATURDAYYYY HURRY UP lol 5 day countdown... im gonna do a countdown everyday on this thread until the day.. im so SAD! xxx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

so what I just found out from my doctor was the my hcg was 9 on friday.. hopeful, I think its safe for you to buy a three pack now and do it every other day


----------



## amy2boys

Good luck to those testing...hoping this is good news for us all.
I did digi test yest and it said 1-2wks then today it said 2-3wks...so my hormones must have gone up! Think I just around 4wks.
Been to dr's and they did bloods..gonna do again on Wed am and get results Thur to confirm it def a new pg (I know it is) 
Will let you know..
I'll count down with you..!!
x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Awww thanks girls... Im cramping tonight though :( dont know if theyre AF cramps or not... however I had a bit more CM than normal :S aaaaaaargh. Am gonna test Saturday if I dont come on... but I may cave in and test mid week. So happy 4 u two xx xxx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

damnit even I want you to test now haha <3


----------



## lolly25

hahahahaha had to laugh i keep checking to see if theres a update too fx'd x x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya just checking in on you hopeful!, how are you today have you tested??


----------



## amy2boys

Can't wait for the update..! How many dpo do u think u r ?
I just done another FRER and line is much darker than control line. Never got this with m/c. 
Fx for you..x


----------



## MrsRoughton

I mc on the 29th October so the 26th will be Thursday will be 28 days am trying to wait till sat to test. but i am so nervous nearly bought a test today but forced my self to put it back on the shelf. other wise once i poas i can't stop.


----------



## MrsRoughton

amy2boys said:


> Can't wait for the update..! How many dpo do u think u r ?
> I just done another FRER and line is much darker than control line. Never got this with m/c.
> Fx for you..x

That's a good sign that your hormone levels are raising wooooohooooooo!!


----------



## Pretty Pistol

do it.. do it!!!! peer pressure :)


----------



## MrsRoughton

Have decided i will buy one tomorrow and do it thursday morning at the earliest


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> I mc on the 29th October so the 26th will be Thursday will be 28 days am trying to wait till sat to test. but i am so nervous nearly bought a test today but forced my self to put it back on the shelf. other wise once i poas i can't stop.

Hun... Im sooo scared as well... I got an evap on a IC a few days ago. I think Thursday is def the earliest to test... I have had a lil ewcm today though.. and cramps to my left side... Am i right in saying, if I MC on 29th (like u) ...and I have a 28day cycle, I was actually due today?? 

Cause I havent come on... Are u defo gonna test Thurs?? Im SOO trying to wait until Saturday at least.. PLS let me know how it goes hunni!!!:hugs: xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

AAAAAAAAAAARGH just realised u said ur trying to wait until Sat to test..... we should so test the same day lol.


----------



## Pretty Pistol

no you should both by a three pack and test now so I can stop checking this thread and congratulate you damnit!


----------



## MrsRoughton

i am gonna wait as this morning been getting the odd twinge which is common when i am due on. am so hoping its not the witch!! but think saturday will be the day!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Pretty Pistol said:


> no you should both by a three pack and test now so I can stop checking this thread and congratulate you damnit!

Ur an eager beaver aren't u? haha! Well basically I figured Saturday is the day BECAUSE of the comparisson to ur dates, & ur HCG was 9 on the 20th right???

So Ours would be similar probs around Saturday I reckon... AF still hasn't showed her face.. so we shall see.. I'm actually super nervous the more I think about it!! When you got your BFP was in FMU?? Uv NO idea how tempted I am lol! I'm thinking POSITIVE though..

And Mrs Roughton.... I am SOOOOO hoping this is it for both of us.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh the STRESS! haha. Let the countdown BEGIN! 3days to go... :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hm. Just went to the bathroom to see some not so nice brownish discharge when I wiped... Im really no impressed. I think its safe to say i'm definitely out :( I wiped again and there was more. Again, and there was nothing. Ergh. Excitement has all gone 4 me *sigh*.. Good luck to u though Mrs, and to the two of you guys on your pregnancy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pretty Pistol

:( maybe its late implantation bleeding?


----------



## amy2boys

Hon, don't worry at all. As I said..I started spotting on CD21 (5dpo) and was brown/red for 6 days. It slowed and stopped and I got my bfp the day after !!
It most def could be implantation...how many dpo are you? ? keep us informed.
x
x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I spotted on the 14th, which was like 2dpo... and then spotted today.. and im around13/14dpo.. so I dont think its implantation :( I wish it was! xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I really want to know if a blood test would show anything now :S


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well girlies.. Im gonna wait for the arrival of AF.. if no sign by Saturday.. ill still test as planned for the sheer sake of it! xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

i caved and tested with frer and Guess what a bfn!!! am so deflated and i am getting cramping so reckon witch is due. i so wish i hadn't tested and i could live in ignorance its better this feeling of disapointment!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> i caved and tested with frer and Guess what a bfn!!! am so deflated and i am getting cramping so reckon witch is due. i so wish i hadn't tested and i could live in ignorance its better this feeling of disapointment!

Oh Gosh... looks like us two need alota luck dont we lol. Ive not had any bleeding since my brown discharge earlier. Hmm.. Im not cramping though.. im so bladdy confused! WHY WASNT I BORN A MANNNNNNNN ](*,)

And as for you young lady.. STOP GIVING UP!!! It might have been too early.. did you buy a two pack? and was it FMU? xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Erm. I just took a frer too.. got a BAD habit of uploading them all the time..but hey. Im gonna add this to the pg test thread.. im confident its neg either way lol. Ill call it erm... My latest FRER *sigh* ahaha.. have a look xxx

UPDATE: - Bleeding has disappeared totally. Hasnt returned since that "wipe" FX'd x


----------



## Pretty Pistol

hey just so the two of you know I had cramps too..I almost keeled over the first time i felt them THAN NOTHING after like 30 seconds...than again when I stood up, those stretching pains...Just a warning..they hurt worse this time not too much worse but you can totally feel them..I fell 100 times more pregnant than i did with the miscarriage been nausea's and sick the last 2 days...But I def thought af was coming on too by the cramps so keep your fx'd... 


also: How long are your cycles.. mine are 31 days..Maybe you can get away with testing 2 days sooner than me with blood?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i am not gonna test now for 7 days and just wait to see if the witch shows her face. the cramping has gone so was thinking maybe i ovualted late????

pretty: am so glad your sickness is strong(in a nice way! not cause your being sick!!). am not sure of my cycle length before Holly they were 28-31 days but have not had af since i had her as i had implant and no af for 6 months then bleed right up till removal than got bfp before first af arrived and lost bean and now waiting for first af to show up or a bfp! so only cycle day 27 but i thought i would of got a result being it was a frer. but i never used fmu so that may of effect it although the instruction said not matter if not fmu.


----------



## amy2boys

You are both def still in the running..I also had cramping. Hopeful - your sounds exactly like implantation! FX !! If it is it will not show up on a test for about 48hrs.

I had 2nd bloods taken today...Dr calling me with results at 10.40am tom.....so scared.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

amy2boys said:


> You are both def still in the running..I also had cramping. Hopeful - your sounds exactly like implantation! FX !! If it is it will not show up on a test for about 48hrs.
> 
> I had 2nd bloods taken today...Dr calling me with results at 10.40am tom.....so scared.

GL with ur bloods xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

So.. as I seem to be giving daily updates, thought I'd give todays... No more blood, Still.

what the hell is going on with my body! GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! How did it go with ur blood results?? and Mrs Roughton, how are u? tested again?? 

I get the impression I must have ovulated later than I thought. Hmmmm


----------



## amy2boys

Thats great u had no more bleeding, sounds more and more like IB. FX.!!

Got my results:
15dpo - 183
17dpo - 465.

They doubling really fast and are also quite high (hope it's sign of twins!)
am being refered straight to consultant as my ds2 was born nearly 4mths early and I also got Crohn's disease and had major bowel surgery 3mths ago.

Finally some good news...hoping you can join us soon....x
x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thats wonderful news! Sadly im out...came on today. FX 4 next month xxx

Any tips for TTC for next month from u girls would be handy.. currently taking multivits... and using I|C OPKs, but.. thats it. SO. Now im due on xmas EVE. GOSH!! 

Wonder how Mrs Roughton is x


----------



## MrsRoughton

Thats wonderful Amy!!!!! nice to hear some good news!!! 
i still waiting for witch thought she would show up last night but nothing.
here hoping its twins that would be fab!!!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

GL you! I hope witch stays the hell away from you!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Thats wonderful news! Sadly im out...came on today. FX 4 next month xxx
> 
> Any tips for TTC for next month from u girls would be handy.. currently taking multivits... and using I|C OPKs, but.. thats it. SO. Now im due on xmas EVE. GOSH!!
> 
> Wonder how Mrs Roughton is x

so sorry the witch got you. my advice lots of :sex::sex:
and here to a xmas :bfp:


----------



## amy2boys

Oh no hopeful..so sorry. Roll on xmas eve! 
The thing that helped me was Angus Castus..works wonders for some but can mess up a few. 
DS1 took nearly 2 yrs..but had no idea when I O'ed and we were not activly trying.
DS2, charted for 6mths before, took AC from af to O and concieved 1st month!
Took AC this time aswell...def helped me O so quick and strong after m/c.

FX for you Mrs Roughton .....x...x


----------



## MrsRoughton

what is angus cactus??


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Google it.. seems to be a herb...however we've decided to buy a persona fertility monitor this month & continue with our vits until necessary! How are u feeling? xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

am ok getting lots of cramping and top leg pain but not blood yet!! in aq way i wish af would hurry up and show her face so i can get on with trying for an xmas bfp! its the being in limbo thats the hard bit!

How are you feeling? you will have to let me know how you get on with monitor cause if i don't get anywhere by feb then may look into getting one. 

i now wish that i had of tested for ovualtation cause at least i could get an idea of whats going and whether i has or not.

sorry for ranting just feel in limbo!!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I got that top leg pain as well so cant really help.. I've no idea what it actually is :S When were you due on?? Why don't you take a FMU test!?! & I'll def let u know how I get on with the monitor x


----------



## Pretty Pistol

Aww aweseome amy..congrats... And Im sorry hopeful... it will happen next month and you will get a christmas bfp you'll see


----------



## MrsRoughton

still no sign of af yet!
still getting cramps gonna test again tomorrow that wll be 31 days


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> still no sign of af yet!
> still getting cramps gonna test again tomorrow that wll be 31 days

Oh hun im sooooooooooo eager to know!! TESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSST! hha xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have been sitting here with a frer thinking of reasons to test and not to test!

i am sooo nervous but i know it will be negative! i think all my luck has run out!!! 
i have work tonight and early tomorrow then we away over night bask sunday night! so at least i will be busy!!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Omd taaaaaaaaaaaaaake it!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

ok i have taking the stupid frer and bfn! i knew it would be!! i just think i may come on later as maybe took longer for my hormone levels to drop so may take a bit longer. oh well its of to workl i go! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> ok i have taking the stupid frer and bfn! i knew it would be!! i just think i may come on later as maybe took longer for my hormone levels to drop so may take a bit longer. oh well its of to workl i go! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Oh hun, u dont know yet.. ur still in until she arrives!! The pain im in is RIDICULOUS!!

If I were u I'd buy a ton of IC's to curb u!! I too am off to work shortly, shall check on u later x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i don't want to worry you but the few women i have chatted with have said that the af after mc is meant to be really painful!!! so make sure you stocked up on pain relief!.
i will defo chat later xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Its LESS painful than my normal period!! Its Very painful still though. (I normally have STUPID amount of pain) But this is slightly less... weird. Im still in agony tho lol. Have my hot water bottle here with me at work now lol and my pain killers and galaxy. Hm. xxx


----------



## lolly25

awww just come on to check how u girls r doin??? 
As hopeful said mrs roughton ur still in the running, I keep on checking this status for updates x 
Amy2boys congrats with your blood results x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

well still no sign of the witch!!! what is going on??? the cramping has stopped so don't know what to do? am refusing to test for a while cause i feel sad when i get bfn


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon ladies :flower:
Hows your days going???
Ive started a thread on ttc if anyone wants to join (hope its a good idea :shrug:)
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have just posted hun xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

NO AF.. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaww

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MrsRoughton

well i just got back from being away and still no af! was talking to oh and he said you not pg are you?? i don't feel pg like i did with the others but am to scared to test again!


----------



## lolly25

AAAwwww been waiting for u too post x x f'xd huni xx x


----------



## amy2boys

Ooooo....test...!!

Do u have any idea when u Ov?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i think 2 and half weeks ago but i don't think i am pg as have no symptoms like with the others. i tested last friday and bfn so may go and buy some cheapies tomorrow as i am at work in a bit!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

ERRRRRRRRM I want u to test. NOW. LOL!


----------



## lolly25

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> ERRRRRRRRM I want u to test. NOW. LOL!

 :haha:

Lol me2 :blush:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Haha!


----------



## lolly25

:flower: hows u all 2day ?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i am good just trying to get ready for work. i can't test have used all my tests last week will have to go get some more tomorrow.


----------



## lolly25

wish i cud UPS i one lol


----------



## MrsRoughton

lol am thinking of going to the expensive chemist next door and buying a frer!! but oh will go made he thinks i will make us bankrupt will all the test i keep buying!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hello, 

Sorry I have to come on and say, I didn't realise you were next door to a chemist. OMG I would go mad, if you get one, let me know on the outcome!


----------



## lolly25

ssssshhhhhhhhhh he wont no lol


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

LOL the money I spent on test last month we could've bought groceries for prob TWO months haha x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

ahem........Where are u Mrs R!


----------



## lolly25

:shrug::shrug: Im stalking this thread to lol :blush:
Hows you all today?? x x:hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

still no af!!! am gonna test sunday. if af don't show. i am so frustrated. but i don't feel pregnant! whether thats cause i have convinced myself i am not?? but have been reading that it can take 6 weeks for af to show well it will be 6 weeks on thurday. do we go by when we stopped bleeding? or 1st day when mc??? if so it will be 5 weeks today.


----------



## lolly25

Not to sure think it goes on the first day not when bleeding stopped x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Hun, 

It goes from the first day of the bleed. Well here is hoping its still not here in 8 days then hun. I am still on AF countdown, i think PMS has kicked in today, was really sad and weepy this morning. Even ended up doing an early test to just show myself that body playing tricks, did this after the tears. It was negative,which I expected but just don't know why my body has to give me other symptoms, was up again at 5am needed a wee. A positive is it may be my body getting rid of retained water and will let me lose weight for xmas.

Good luck honey x x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have been having the wierd feeling in my lower regions (sorry if tmi).. which could be a good sign! i got this really early on with all my pregnancy's just hoping it a bfp not a water infection!!!


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun when u testing next ??? Fx'd huni its all gd x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

gonna test sunday and trying to hold out as long as possible.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey you, I was going to ask when you will test. I think its looking really promising for you hun, good luck sunday and I will check in to see the news, 

x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

MrsRoughton said:


> gonna test sunday and trying to hold out as long as possible.

Your lucking good hun. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

LOAAAAAAAAADS of it! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

still no af and am soooo tempted to test!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

MrsRoughton said:


> still no af and am soooo tempted to test!!!

I think I am defo getting my AF in the morning, was hopeful that i may have been caught, but all that has disappeared, I ended up testing on Weds and today - despite my best intentions. But feel better as I know I will get AF instead. BFN's both times. Plus its better as I had a borderline smear and need have colposcopy so OH wants me to get the all clear before we try for definite (so hope by Feb). 

How many days past ov do you think you are? You are 6 weeks nows since your last period aren't you? There is every chance for you hun, fx'd for you :happydance: x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

TEST Mrs R DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

tested with a boots own brand and BFN!!!! am so frustrated. even my oh asked of i was pg as i am very snappy and tired!!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

aaaaaaarpinflj049upriefnjksdf Ur SO preg. Cant u get a blood test?? x


----------



## MrsRoughton

may aske the doctor get an appointment for next tuesday!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Cool... let us know how it goes. x


----------



## MrsRoughton

tested again today and bfn! am so frustrated aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KittyKatBabe

No way - thats so frustrating - how many dpo or are or you think you may be?


----------



## MrsRoughton

am not sure it will be 6weeks tomorrow that my mc bleeding stopped. so thought i would of had something??? i will test again friday not out till the witch arrives!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Definitely not out, it may be you only ov'd in last two weeks so that could be why still negatives if you know what I mean, it could only just be happening. Got fingers crossed for you hun x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Erm Mrs, your body is annoying ME! LOL... gosh.. I say wait a week and test again, you could have O'd late xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

well last night my cervix was very high and very soft which could be ovulation or pg or my body playing more tricks on me! been bedding as much as we can given that we have a toddler that has decided not to sleep anymore, and i was sick this morning but still tested neg with fmu!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

All good signs Mrs R - If you can I would leave testing for at least a week in case you are only just ov now. 

Saying that if only just ov then it would need about 10dpo. Do you temp? Prob too late to start X


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending loads of dust your way hun. I am trying to start ttc but you might as well just stick a pin in the calender for all the sense it seems to make :dohh: - things sound good, just try not to stress yourself too much (yeah, okay, easily done!) and fingers crossed for healthy bfp all round soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

GL hunni.. I've just Ov'd.. I'm 1dpo... BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Drazic<3

I have NO CLUE where I am! Had AF on 2nd Dec, had totally positive OPK today very early on Superdrug but BFN on IC...sooooo, the plan is to :sex: like crazy and test on 31st if no AF. Fingers crossed and :dust: all round!


----------



## MrsRoughton

good luck to us all i am so getting symptoms of pregnancy. but i have researched that is quite common after a mc. so it seems no one can tell me whats going on!!! and to embarrassed to go to my docs and tell him i been feeling my cervix lol!! am hoping its ovulation and beding as often and we possibly can!


----------



## amy2boys

Still checking up on u guys.. sounds good Mrs R..you could just go to ur dr's and ask for a blood test because u think u r pg (thats what I did) u don't have to mention ur cervix! 

Fx for the rest of you..

I am supposed to be 6w3d but have been spotting again...just how m/c started. :( Dr has done bloods which were great (v high levels infact - 11,000 at 5weeks) but still spotting. Have NO idea what is going on, Have early scan Fri pm. Hoping it not all over again.


----------



## Drazic<3

Fingers crossed for you amy2boys and LOADS of sticky baby :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

amy2boys said:


> Still checking up on u guys.. sounds good Mrs R..you could just go to ur dr's and ask for a blood test because u think u r pg (thats what I did) u don't have to mention ur cervix!
> 
> Fx for the rest of you..
> 
> I am supposed to be 6w3d but have been spotting again...just how m/c started. :( Dr has done bloods which were great (v high levels infact - 11,000 at 5weeks) but still spotting. Have NO idea what is going on, Have early scan Fri pm. Hoping it not all over again.

GL hun, and try not to worry too much.. for all u know there could be more than one in there. The wonders our bodies are capable of! FX 4 u xxxx:flower:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Finally just caught up on your thread Mrs R, all sounds v. exciting, the suspense is killing me already! I agree with the girls, get a docs appointment asap and ask for a blood test! I must say i'm not looking forward to all this once we start ttc again, its like everyone has to start all over again with regards to knowing their body and cycle, it must be so frustrating and v. expensive with all these tests! Keeping fingers crossed for you babe and sending you lots of :dust: 

xxx


----------



## lolly25

Hope everything goes well for you amy2boys x x x 
Mrs R you've got me in suspense x x x :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Amy, will be thinking of you, try not to worry if possible and hoping that everything is okay and normal for you hun. xx

Mrs R - go for blood tests, will be checking in to see how you are x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have rang my local epu for advice and they have said it can take up to 8 weeks to kick start my ovulation!! haven't tested since friday and that was bfn! will have to ring tomorrow morning for an afternoon apoointment tomorrow to see a doc as i have work in a bit so can't see them till tomorrow. it will be 8 weeks on thursday since i started losing bean and still testeing negative. and she told me if nothing in a week then to go to my docs but i am gonna go anyways to put my mind at ease!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Aww hun, well i hope you get the appt in the afternoon tomoz. Had you done any tests with OPK recently? I know they could have shown positive results relatively close to your pregnancy as the HCG can do that (well I think I am sure it does). 

On a positive if no ovulation yet then you can go for it now and keep trying. But thinking on isn't it odd how every medical team gives different advice on times etc. I was told it would come within 4-6 weeks, my own GP said up to 12 weeks is possible for AF but then again from girls on here I know it can be shorter or longer. 
x x


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies........
Here's a little about me. Got BFP 11/21 started spotting on 12/6 and 12/7 had an ultrasound they said the sac measured 5w2d but couldnt see a heart beat, still too early. Went home and have bled bright red every since so I'm sure I lost the baby. I made the Dr. draw bloods on 12/7 after my us and my progesterone was 4.5 hcg 1700. Those #'s both seem low to me but he didnt say anything just gave me the #'s. I haven't been back top him and am just assuming I lost the baby. Stopped bleeding yesterday 12/13 so I'm ttc again right away................. we tried for over 15 months for the little one we lost........... So I think its safe to say as hard as it is, we are TTC again


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, sorry to hear this hun. I think it may be worth going back in a week for a scan just to confirm if loss has happened for you hun and get your all clear. The HCG result sounds high I am unsure on progesterone levels though.

Needless to say its never good when this happens but it sounds to me like you are a strong woman and you should TTC as soon as you are ready, which I think sounds like you are hun. 

Wish you all the baby :dust: for a sticky 2010 babe and hope we share a happy and healthy pregnancies soon x x


----------



## amy2boys

Wow Mrs R you are still going through it !! Have u got appt at dr's? 
Hoping this is ur month hoping4#1....FX !!!!
Had scan and saw lovely baby in right place with a heartbeat ! I stopped spotting last Thurs and feeling V sick! 
Really hoping u lot can join me again soon...thinkin of u....x


----------



## MrsRoughton

went to the docs today and he running a few tests to see why i haven't had af. got the bloods next wednesday. to check my hormone levels and general mot and will see him in the new year to find out what they find, if i don't have af or bfp by then!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I was just thinking about you, was going to PM and see how you are. Well at least the doc has done some tests and its still possible you only ov'd late.

Keep us posted x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Gosh Mrs Roughton I feel for u.. Lets hope u get your BFP before then!! xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

:cry: Am feeling so down today would of been having/getting my 12 week scan and i am not anymore :cry: 
i woke up feeling nauseous today but don't see a point in testing as it will be another bfn and don't think i could take more negatives! gonna take the Holly Monster to get her 6 months check at dentist so gonna try and keep busy this week.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Mrs R, I know how you would have been feeling, been going through a lot of thoughts like that myself recently, plus just peed my OH off and got him angry cos I am just whining all the time. I am kidding myself pretending I am okay, I know I need shake it off and I know it upsets him to see me like this too, which can cause arguments which I don't want. I feel sad too, lets try and shake it off and be forward PMA.

I think its probably best if you don't do any tests for a few days especially with you feeling a bit low, but you do have the docs results in a few days so that will help give a final outlook for you and a new direction if that makes sense.
x x


----------



## MrsRoughton

am so sorry you are going through a tough time to. i thought that if i got pregnant straight away it would fix everything but tbh the one thing that can fix things is impossible. i feel like its so unfair and am trying to put a brave face but i am finding it really difficult. and i have a feeling that Rich is not to keen on us getting pregnant again, he hasn't said anything i just sense a change. when i ask if he is ok he says yes but i think there is more. or maybe i am losing my mind!!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

aww hun, I really know what you mean. Men don't see it like us, plus I may be wrong but I think with everything we have been through and the fact we are aware so much of how we want a new healthy pregnancy to 'fix' how we feel, means that we look for what could stop that and our oh's changing minds could be a possibility, even when its not necessarily happening. 

What I am trying to say is its highly likely you may have lost your mind, sometimes we have put a bit of extra pressure on yourself and because it didn't happen first time, you reflect on what could have been. Again as hard as it seems you should look forward hun - chances are he isn't even thinking about that and concentrating on the football or xmas, or it could be he is a little more apprehensive about what has happened, what could happen and how you may be feeling now than you first realised.

I'm not as bad, mood swings or what, had a cry and think right game on again. Keep panicking that I am depressed - sure I am not, but keep dreading the word x


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya just wanted to let you know that i caved and did a pg test and i got myn bfp! am in total shock and so scared. gonna ring docs tomorrow to see if i can get in to change my test next weeks to a pg blood test! and gonna poas again in the morning!


----------



## smidgen

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya just wanted to let you know that i caved and did a pg test and i got myn bfp! am in total shock and so scared. gonna ring docs tomorrow to see if i can get in to change my test next weeks to a pg blood test! and gonna poas again in the morning!

omg! congratulations! so nice to hear good news on this forum x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO, congratulations hun, this is fantastic news. Awww I know you must be so apprehensive, but I hope you manage to relax and savour this news hun. I wish you lots of sticky baby :dust: and wish you a happy pregnancy and healthy baby. :hugs::kiss:

Your doc will give you the bloods demand it x. Which test did you use? Have you got a pic of the line you can share?? I know its early days but so pleased for you hun x


----------



## MrsRoughton

how do you upload pic onto your posts?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Ok - well I haven't done this myself but I had a quick look for you here are some instructions for you

How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing before the URL and after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------



## MrsRoughton

<a href="https://s828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/?action=view&current=CIMG4662.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/CIMG4662.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
think this is the link??


----------



## KittyKatBabe

ok found an easier way. when you go to the advanced post, if you click on the paper clip (well drop down arrow to the right), it brings up the pop up window with a browse computer option, so this is how you can do it easier. You are limited on size must be 600 x 600 max.


----------



## MrsRoughton

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/CIMG4662.jpg


----------



## MrsRoughton

my pic was to big so have added a link


----------



## KittyKatBabe

That is a definite :bfp: hun, no chance of an is or isn't with that one! lol
Are you not tempted to do a Cb digi so it gives you the week?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i may do but want to do it with Rich to be with me am waiting for the midwives to find out if they gonna do an early scan as doc wouldn't grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Yeah I would defo wait for hubby, that was one nice thing that me and OH did together, I have the memory of him in his dressing gown waiting for it.. So sweet.

Can't wait for you to see how many weeks, how many more symptoms have you got? Sorry don't want go jumping the gun for you, I defo think the MW should allow the early scan for you because of the loss.

So pleased its odd, but I just love it even more when the ladies from our section get their BFP's.

x x


----------



## MrsRoughton

well not many a bit nauseous and a bit sick yesterday and crying over stupid programmes that i never cry at lol


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations MrsR, so happy for you! It's really uplifting news. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lolly25

Yes yes yes yes yes !!!!!!!! CONGRATS Mrs R so happy for you!!!!!! x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Bekkiboo

BFP BFP!! Love you! x


----------



## debgreasby

That's wonderful. xxx


----------



## amy2boys

Oh Oh whoo hooo...mrs r sooo happy for you !! Thats a strong bfp you have got ! Keep us updated!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations hun, this is fabulous news, can't believe i've only just caught up with your thread! I love the fact you got your BFP on the day you would have had your scan it was like it was meant to be. I defo think they need to give you an early scan for dating purposes. Did you do the digi test? xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had my second blood test today for Hcg and they have doubled to 894 and i have a scan xmas eve. they reckon i am only 3-4 weeks pg but i think i might be more so i don't know what they will see and then they will bring me for a follow up scan! has anyone else had a stong bfp line so early??? it was with a asda cheapy


----------



## debgreasby

I got a good bfp on an asda test at around 4 nd a half weeks. Best of luck for your scan x


----------

